# Overlays durch die Firewall

## Karsten1973

Hi,

ich kann emerge nur in der Fassung emerge-webrsync verwenden, da ich hinter einer Corp-Firewall wohne. Das bedeutet leider auch, dass ich die Overlays nicht mit layman verwenden kann - git, subversion, rsync scheitern an der Firewall.

Gibt es einen Trick?

----------

## think4urs11

kommt drauf an  :Wink: 

Mehr Input bitte, gibt es

- http/ftp/socks-Proxies

- ssh-tunnel nach außen ja/nein

- ...

?

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke für die Antwort. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Proxys gibt. Mein Browser darf direkt über Port 80 gehen, aber schon POP3 macht Schwierigkeiten.

Ich bin kein Admin - ich muss also "auf die harte Tour" herausfinden, was vorhanden ist.

----------

## think4urs11

Die Admins fragen geht nicht?

Ich frag nur so blöd weil ich eben ein solcher Admin bin und wir beißen i.d.R. nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn das ganze im beruflichen Umfeld läuft, kann ein ssh-Tunnel, selbst wenn er funktioniert, bzgl. der Fimenpolicy recht kritisch sein. Fragen und/oder vom Chef absegnen lassen ist da empfehlenswert.

----------

## Karsten1973

Wenn ich die Frage muss ich mir 

a) einen Werberant für Windows anhören

b) kriege vermutlich keine Antwort

Wie soll denn das mit dem ssh-tunnel funktionieren?

----------

## Evildad

 *think4urs11 wrote:*   

> Die Admins fragen geht nicht?
> 
> Ich frag nur so blöd weil ich eben ein solcher Admin bin und wir beißen i.d.R. nicht 

 

i.d.R ausser wir haben einen schlechten Tag  :Smile: 

Hmm bei Dir scheinen das ja gelangweilte Windows Jünger zu sein...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Wie soll denn das mit dem ssh-tunnel funktionieren?

 

Du brauchst einen dir zugänglichen Host im Internet zu dem du allen Traffic durchtunneln kannst. Diese Maschine 'übersetzt' dann quasi alles was durch den Tunnel kommt zurück in http/ftp/im/whatever.

Ob der nun von deinem FirmenPC per SSH, HTTP(S) oder meinetwegen DNS zugänglich ist spielt dabei nur eine sekundäre Rolle.

Bei dir scheint ja entweder ein transparenter Proxy mitzuspielen oder aber nur etwas wie ein NAT-Gateway mit ein bischen Firewall extra.

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> i.d.R ausser wir haben einen schlechten Tag 

 

nö, das nennt sich dann 'an die Situation bzw. den Anfragenden angepaßte Interpretation der Securitypolicy'   :Rolling Eyes: 

Man hat da schon einen gewissen Ermessensspielraum.

Prinzipiell stehst du mit einer Interpretation ala 'es ist nicht explizit erlaubt ergo verboten' aber besser da als mit der umgekehrten 'nicht explizit verboten daher muß es ja erlaubt sein' da - nur mal so für den Fall der Fälle angemerkt.

----------

## schachti

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich die Frage muss ich mir 
> 
> a) einen Werberant für Windows anhören
> 
> b) kriege vermutlich keine Antwort

 

Dir sollte aber zumindest klar sein, dass Dein Vorgehen dann Grund für eine Abmahnung und/oder Kündigung sein kann. Daher: bevor Du irgendwas ausprobierst, offiziell absegnen lassen.

----------

## Karsten1973

Ja... absegnen lassen... keine Sorge, ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll - hab auch keinen Rechner ausserhalb stehen, zu dem ich Tunneln könnte. Muss wohl ohne Overlays gehen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> hab auch keinen Rechner ausserhalb stehen, zu dem ich Tunneln könnte

 

Dein Rechner zuhause? Sicher keine performante Lösung aber durchaus darstellbar.

----------

## cryptosteve

Die Frage ist, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Dann kann er sein /usr/portage auch alle paar Tage/Wochen auf einen USB-Stick knödeln und von dort aus importieren.

----------

## Karsten1973

Aus dem OP:

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  da ich hinter einer Corp-Firewall wohne. 

 

----------

